# Netflix and Amazon Streaming sound is garbled



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

All streaming services work fine from my tivo boxes. From the mini, I can stream YouTube fine, but Amazon and Netflix have errors. Specifically, I get a clean video signal, but the audio stream is completely garbled, nothing can be made of it. The mini is on the network via MoCa. Sometimes if I reset the mini it will work, sometimes not.

The mini gets it's tuner from our Roamio Pro. I recently got a 4 tuner Bolt ($299 with lifetime transferred from our Premier Elite ), might it make a difference to take a tuner from it instead?

Any thoughts from our TiVo community. 

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rick123 said:


> All streaming services work fine from my tivo boxes. From the mini, I can stream YouTube fine, but Amazon and Netflix have errors. Specifically, I get a clean video signal, but the audio stream is completely garbled, nothing can be made of it. The mini is on the network via MoCa. Sometimes if I reset the mini it will work, sometimes not.
> The mini gets it's tuner from our Roamio Pro. I recently got a 4 tuner Bolt ($299 with lifetime transferred from our Premier Elite ), might it make a difference to take a tuner from it instead?
> Any thoughts from our TiVo community.
> Thanks!


Streaming on a Mini is a network/internet issue. It doesn't use a tuner. I don't use MoCA, so I can't help with that.

Streaming speeds for various services -> Mini slight hiccups watching video using Powerline.


----------



## mojomusic72 (Nov 14, 2017)

I am having a similar problem. All streaming options are fine except Amazon, which has the garbled audio. Have a tivo bolt.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

mojomusic72 said:


> I am having a similar problem. All streaming options are fine except Amazon, which has the garbled audio. Have a tivo bolt.


Am still having this problem. Have not had Netflix or Amazon sound working since original post. I swapped the mini at this location with our other mini (also networked with moca) that has working Netflix. That mini had the same problem at this location even though it works fine in another room. Makes me think for some reason the network signal at this location may be the issue although cable runs for both mini locations in our home and both tivos come off the same amplified splitter. I can run some cat6 with some work. That may be my best shot at a fix since there have been no ideas on this issue from the forum.

EDIT: Thanks for stopping by you got me thinking on it again. I fixed my issue like this: tivo central/settings and msgs/audio and video settings/Dolby audio/PCM only. The page note says check to see if your a/v receiver supports Dolby Audio. I have a Sony Smart tv for an "a/v receiver" I would think it does support Dolby but when I selected PCM only both netflix and Amazon sound now fine. Hope this helps you also!


----------



## Rob Kemmer (Mar 5, 2020)

rick123 said:


> All streaming services work fine from my tivo boxes. From the mini, I can stream YouTube fine, but Amazon and Netflix have errors. Specifically, I get a clean video signal, but the audio stream is completely garbled, nothing can be made of it. The mini is on the network via MoCa. Sometimes if I reset the mini it will work, sometimes not.
> 
> The mini gets it's tuner from our Roamio Pro. I recently got a 4 tuner Bolt ($299 with lifetime transferred from our Premier Elite ), might it make a difference to take a tuner from it instead?
> 
> ...


I have found a fix for this issue on Netflix. Bring up the subtitles menu from the remote and select Audio: English [Original] rather than English [Original] 5.1.

The same option does not seem to be available for Prime but I'm still searching. (5.1 is the setting for surround sound I believe)


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm having this garbled audio issue on (Amazon) Prime features. I have a TIVO Roamio, feeding HDMI into an Integra HT Preamp. It can do Dolby and DTS (tho it is pre-Atmos). I am not having this problem with Live TV or Netflix, just some Prime presentations. Most noticed in Knives Out, 7500, and a few other more recent things. Its like the audio track is jumbled and some dialog plays before the visual cues (like lips moving), or, we get the audio twice - once before and once at the right moment (saw that in 7500). I did go into the TIVO and set Audio to PCM and not Dolby Audio (if available). But Knives 
Out is still unwatchable. I would try using my Oppo BDP 103D as a media player, but it only does discs and Netflix - it does not have Amazon Prime capability.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thewebgal said:


> But Knives Out is still unwatchable.


I tried Knives Out on my Roamio (TE3), which feeds a Yamaha RX-V485 then Sony 43X800H. I had one problem with the trailer: PCM audio only. I tried my Mini VOX (This is a Mini forum) with TE4 and had the same results. My benchmark program, Fury, worked fine with DD+ in 2k on the Roamio and 4k on the VOX.


----------

